# need music - lord of illusions soundtrack



## theVanyr (Jun 18, 2006)

anyone have it to download? I only need track 9... 










my disc was lost in the last move out west, and my digital copy was lost when my hard drive nerfed 6 months ago. I am compiling music for next years porch soundtrack (no I am _NOT_ editing ... well, not yet) and track 9 - *resurrection* is a piece of music no haunter should be without.

 please and thank you


----------



## ruggerz (Nov 3, 2008)

sadly i cant find anything for you but...Amazon.com: Lord of Illusions: Original Soundtrack: Music has it for $0.98


----------



## theVanyr (Jun 18, 2006)

LOL - no kidding. god bless google! thanks ruggerz.


----------

